# Youth .243 or 30-30



## Skinin&Grinin (Nov 19, 2008)

Alright guys my son is 7 and shoots the .22,.22mag and .410 pretty good.He is really wanting to get more into the hunt than just going with me.
I'm thinking about getting him a rifle for Christmas,but cant decide between a .243 or 30-30.
My first rifle was a single shot 30-30 and I shot  many a deer with it and still have it in the safe.The main advantage to me with the 30-30 is I already have one so I would not have to buy a brand new gun for him(money has been tight latley).
He is big for 7 he weighs almost 90lbs so I dont think that either gun would be to much for him to handle.
I figure if I get it for him for Christmas,that gives him a whole lot of shooting before next season starts,I'm going to wait until he is 8 to let him pull the trigger on a big game animal.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## njanear (Nov 19, 2008)

Do you reload?  If so, that .30/30 can be loaded real light (i.e. 110gr) to give him something to start shooting at the range now and build up towards something more for deer season.  There are also the Reduced Recoil cartridges to start with, if you don't reload (although they are a little pricey for plinking).

Nothing against the .243 as it is a great round - I just like the .30/30 better for this application (and in the NEF/H&Rs, the rimmed cartridges extract better too  ).

PS:  I have a NEF .30/30 barrel to start working on for my 8YO (he's tall and lanky - all 65#s of him) using the above 110gr loads, so that he is ready for next season.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Nov 19, 2008)

I do not reload,but my dad does so I'm sure I can get him to load up some for me.That is the gun I have the H&R .
Thanks for the advice,I think I'll see what my dad can do on the reloads for me.If he can do this I'll give him the 30-30 for Christmas.
Thanks again.


----------



## rshunter (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont know if it is possible with a NEF of that age, but I bought my son an NEF 30-30 and bought a youth stock. Just switched the stocks out for a better fit, Limbsaver slip on recoil pad, even a stock cheek pad. Slip a Mercury recoil reducer into the stock and use the reduced recoil ammo and it will feel like a little tap on the shoulder.


----------



## Georgiared (Nov 20, 2008)

I have an 8 year old also, Rshunter is right about limbsaver!!  I bought a 336 30/30, and a 1894 .357 mag from a members here,
he prefers the .357 mag this year, without limbsaver.  The 30/30 has one, but that will be his next year rifle...   Have fun!!

jj


----------

